# Caligrower’s training log



## Caligrower (Oct 24, 2021)

Been lurking here for a while, used to frequent meal a lot but this seems to be the place to be. Any way going to start a log to keep track of my lifting here. I’ve never been a strong guy but I’m trying to get as strong and jack as I can. I’m in my 30s and grow vegetables for a living. Work a lot of hour and lift usually in the mornings. 

I’ve been going at it hard a little over a year now making some good gains. I lift in my garage alone, feel free to make form corrections or tell me I’m fucking up. 

I’m currently finishing up a block that about to go for prs on the big lifts in a few weeks then get back to some hypertrophy work after that

10/23/21

Dead’s 
520x1
465x2x2

Front squats 
315x5x2

Accessories
Db rdl 
Split squat
Planks







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 28, 2021)

Lost my phone last week on the opener of duck hunting. It was a banger weekend, wasn’t so worried about training and recovery so didn’t have a chance to update or video my training. 

Hit some heavy singles on squat @440 with some back off then accessories. 

This is my peak week for programming then hit maxes on the sbd as a mock meet next Saturday. This week and the week leading up to Saturday will all be light work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Whats your maxes? Honestly the numbers you have posted are decent numbers so give yourself some credit.


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 29, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Whats your maxes? Honestly the numbers you have posted are decent numbers so give yourself some credit.



Thanks man! Shooting for a 460lb squat, 535 dead and a 315 bench on test day next Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 29, 2021)

10/29/21

Volume day. Going to be sitting in a boat all weekend so it’s leg day

Deficit Dead’s 335x12x3






Transformer bar front squats 205x12x3

Leg ext 3x15

Good mornings 205x10x3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Caligrower said:


> Thanks man! Shooting for a 460lb squat, 535 dead and a 315 bench on test day next Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and good luck.

I am 3 weeks out from my first meet. Pretty much hoping for same numbers as you but my squat is lower than yours hoping for 405 plus on those


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 29, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Nice and good luck.
> 
> I am 3 weeks out from my first meet. Pretty much hoping for same numbers as you but my squat is lower than yours hoping for 405 plus on those



Hell yeah! Good luck man. I have some friends that do meets tell me that a 400lb squat you do pretty good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice work bro.

Reading you do good mornings with 205 makes my back hurt.


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice work bro.
> 
> Reading you do good mornings with 205 makes my back hurt.



It definitely gives me a back pump like no other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 30, 2021)

10/30/21

Super pumped, hit first 300 plus bench this morning. It was a grind but I got it! Time to go hunt






Bench 305x1
255x2x2

Chins 30lbx10x4

Seated db military press 60x12x4

Tri push downs and some curls. 

Next week is a technical training week and peak Saturday. Things looking goods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

Looks like your dog stole the show


----------



## Yano (Oct 30, 2021)

Caligrower said:


> 10/30/21
> 
> Super pumped, hit first 300 plus bench this morning. It was a grind but I got it! Time to go hunt
> 
> ...


Right on man ! Good lookin pooch we had a lab for years amazing dogs.


----------



## Caligrower (Oct 30, 2021)

She’s my hunting partner. We kill shit. 

She’s about 7 so still young and chasing ducks 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 1, 2021)

Nice work.

How was the hunt?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 1, 2021)

Good deal man, keep it going..


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 1, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How was the hunt?








We got it done haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 1, 2021)

11/1/21

Technique day just the main lifts pretty light. Everything felt pretty solid prepping for the weekend. Tomorrow is active recovery, probably just row on the c2 for a bit and do some mobility work. 

Squat 315x3x5

Bench 225x5x5

Dead 355x2x6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 2, 2021)

Interested to see what you do on Sat.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 2, 2021)

When I saw Caligrower as your handle I was not thinking vegetables 

looking forward to your test day this weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 3, 2021)

11/3/21

Lifts moving smooth today. Feeling good

Squats 305 2x5

Bench 225 3x5

Dead 325 1x6

Chins bw 10x2

Good mornings 145x10x2

Transformer goblet 145x6x2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 5, 2021)

11/5/21

Practice day. Game day tomorrow 

Squats 225x1x6
Bench 155x2x3
155x1x2
Dead 225x1x5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 6, 2021)

11/6/21 test day. 

Lifts went ok. Slept like crap last night but hit a huge or on squats today. Missed the last lifts on the bench and deadlift

Squat 

420x1
445x1
460x1

Bench 

290x1
305x1
315xfail

Dead

485x1
505x1
525xfail













Year’s recap 

Started the year at 205 decided to really start getting after it and making progress. Got diet in check and started this program at 195 in May. 

In may my prs 

Squat 405
Bench 275
Dead 485

Cut down to 185 during this program over the summer then started eating again back up around 192 this morning. 

Finished it off with 

60lbs added to my squat
30lbs added to bench
35lbs added to deadlifts

Pumped off the results seeing as the training was mostly hypertrophy based and wasn’t strength focused. 

Jumping into another program in a week or so after I get back from elk hunting.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 6, 2021)

That is great progress in such a short period. Congrats on the PRs!


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 6, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> That is great progress in such a short period. Congrats on the PRs!



Thanks bro! I stuck too it this time, missed one planned training day for the 6 month training cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 7, 2021)

Caligrower said:


> Thanks bro! I stuck too it this time, missed one planned training day for the 6 month training cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the key to success in any program.


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 9, 2021)

11/8/21 bridge block

Only going hit 3 maybe 4 sessions this week because I’ll be out of town. Then once I’m back I’ll be hitting it hard again. 

Warm up 3000m row

Paused squats 240x6x4 90 sec rest
Comp bench 215x6x2. 90 sec rest
215x5x3
Pause below knee dead lift
275x6x5
Dumbbell farmer walks emom 30 yards with 45lb dbs. 

Felt good to get some fast and hard sets in, tomorrow is similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 9, 2021)

11/9/21 Bridge block

3000m row warm up

Front squats 60sec rest between sets
155x6x3
155x5x3

Spoto press
145x6x3
145x5x3

Box jumps 10lb dbs 17in bench 3x5

Pull ups, dead hangs
Bwx15
Bwx13
Bwx10
Bwx10
Bwx8
Bwx8

Lateral raise

10x20x3

Ez bar curls
Tri pull downs. 

Felt good today, had a filthy pump by the end of the pull ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 10, 2021)

11/10/21 Bridge block

75 cal assault bike warm up

Incline bench 90sec rest

185x6x5

Bb rows 90 sec rest 

185x6x3
185x5x3

Lat pull downs

90x15x3
90x12x2
90x10x1

Db curls
15x20x3

Decline situps 40reps

Sled drag 40 yards forward, 40 yard reverse walk. 2x


----------



## Caligrower (Mar 2, 2022)

What’s up. 

Going to start this up again but not posting everything, it’s too much work lol. Just going to post peek weeks and start keeping track of my physique here too. Been doing a bunch of volume work lately and going to get more back into the strength work after one more volume block. 

Currently running a pull, push, legs spilt 6 days a week and probably will stay with that all summer changing up reps and exercises. 

3/1 peek week

Last Saturday hit 455x6 blocks pulls like it was nothing. Should have added at least another 10lb









Tuesday hit 250x8 comp bench. Same deal, add more weight 







This morning hit 365x6 high bar. Went smooth. It was heavy enough to fatigue me for the rest the morning 








Next week is a quick deload and then another volume block. 

Current physique

I’m trying to get jacked this year so going to be focusing on it more than I have in the past. 

Right now sitting @192 about 5’6”. Probably over 20% bf. Started a quick mini cut for three weeks yesterday then plan to slowly gain till mid may and maintain till mid summer when I can really push the food.













Check out that tan haha I need to take my shirt off more


----------



## Caligrower (Mar 30, 2022)

What’s up! It’s peek week again. 

Monday didn’t film but 

Yates rows 185x10x5. 
All clean reps

Tuesday hit a new rep pr on incline bench. was pretty pumped about. Still had more in the tank

205x10x5






Two months ago I atempted 205 of and struggled to get 7

Today is ssb squats for a rpe 10 set of 10. I’m thinking I’m going for 345lbs. Will update later today


----------



## Caligrower (Mar 30, 2022)

Mini cut didn’t go as planned. I tried to cut too many cals and screwed up my day and workouts. Lasted about 2 weeks before I quit but lost a few lbs of fat. 







Current plan is just to stay around maintenance maybe slight surplus


----------



## Caligrower (Mar 31, 2022)

Nailed the ssb in yesterday training session for a new rep pr. Lost count half way through the set and did an extra rep on accident. 

Should have went 10lbs heavier. Just staying steady adding more weight

345x11 ssb squat. Transformer bar in #4 position


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Nailed the ssb in yesterday training session for a new rep pr. Lost count half way through the set and did an extra rep on accident.
> 
> Should have went 10lbs heavier. Just staying steady adding more weight
> 
> 345x11 ssb squat. Transformer bar in #4 position


I would love get the transformer bar, it is on the list


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 1, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I would love get the transformer bar, it is on the list



I’ve had it for a while now. It’s a good bar, quality is top notch. I got it as a gift for training a friend, they’re pretty expensive lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 1, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> I’ve had it for a while now. It’s a good bar, quality is top notch. I got it as a gift for training a friend, they’re pretty expensive lol


Oh absolutely and long lead time to get one, I think 4 to 6 months


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 1, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Oh absolutely and long lead time to get one, I think 4 to 6 months



That’s nuts. Kabuki is getting popular, the Cadillac bar is probably next on my bar list.


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 3, 2022)

Wrapped up this blocks peak week today. Got a deload then back to another volume block before a strength. 

Thursday was back day. 

Main lift I did weight dead hang chins 35lbsx10 4 sets

Friday
I was pumped on this one. Lifts went pretty easy 
Main lift 
Comp bench 225x10 4 sets

Saturday was heavy pull day. 
Pulled 405x8 1” deficit deadlifts. Went solid, probably could have went heavier.


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 26, 2022)

It’s peek week again! Time to get some

Monday was upper pull day. 

Main lift 

pendlay rows@ 245x6 4 straight sets

Today 

Competition bench

275x6, 3 back offs @245
Went good, think I could have done 280 pretty easy, maybe even 285. Need to shoot for more 






Wednesday is heavy squat day. Think I’m going to go for it if I feel good in the morning. Maybe 420 for 5

Thursday and Friday are light upper days, then Saturday is heavy dead’s for 5. Haven’t decided how much I’m going to try to pull yet.


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 27, 2022)

Heavy squat day. 

425x5
Feel like I more in me but after watching video I think I need to squat deeper. Feeling strong though


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Heavy squat day.
> 
> 425x5
> Feel like I more in me but after watching video I think I need to squat deeper. Feeling strong though


Nice set man , they look like all white lights to me , I don't go ass to grass either.


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 27, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Heavy squat day.
> 
> 425x5
> Feel like I more in me but after watching video I think I need to squat deeper. Feeling strong though


Strong enough for them but looked high to me.


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 28, 2022)

I’m calling them to high. I have the mobility to go lower. Going to pay more attention in the next block.


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 28, 2022)

Light day,upper pull today. Pretty beat for squats yesterday but not too fatigued yet

Dead hang chins BW+ 55LBS 4x6 straight sets






After 3 sets of seated rows to failure

Curls and some ab work. Quick and easy day


----------



## Caligrower (Apr 30, 2022)

Today didn’t go as planned. Was thinking I was being a pussy and always going too light. 

Went for 495 for a double. Plan was a set of 5. 

Backed off and did 475 for a triple to finish the set. Could off hit 475 for 5, that was my original plan for the morning. 

Pretty spent after that, did some light high bar squats and some accessories to finish out the workout.


----------



## Caligrower (May 23, 2022)

Peak week again! Feeling good this block, it’ll be my last block in surplus for a while. Started it off Saturday with dead lifts. 

Started mini cut on Sunday and will cut for three weeks and then probably hit maintenance cals till August or September depending on how the cut goes. Goals are to be fairly lean for boat season. 

Goals this week are

Today main movement was underhand rows @245x5

285x5 bench on Tuesday 

435x4 squat on Wednesday 

Then I’ll be backing off and rolling into a deload week. 

Hit 485x4 deadlift Saturday. Form fell off on the last rep but it was still a good set.


----------



## Caligrower (May 24, 2022)

Feel good this morning. Calories are low but the diet hasn’t really kicked in yet. 

Added a extra 5lbs to the bench, maybe could have squeezed a 295 but I’ll take the win!

290x5 Bench 






Pumped off this lift, strength is improving slow and steadily. 

Weighed about 190 this morning, looking good. Went down another notch on the lifting belt. That’s 8 notches since I began really trying to change my lifestyle three years ago! 8 inches off my belly lol I should be right where I want to be for maintenance this summer after a small cut. Sitting 10lbs heavier than last year at about the same leanness. 








I’ve came a long way from where I was at. Phone brought up a memory from summer 2019 when I was fat and weak. Spent my time partying instead of getting after it lol kinda hit me again this morning when I saw it







Three years and bunch of work. Doesn’t even look like the same guy.


----------



## PZT (May 25, 2022)

Amazing transformation


----------



## Caligrower (May 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> Amazing transformation



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (May 25, 2022)

Shit, woke up feeling wrecked today. Triple digits around here yesterday and it never cooled off so sleep was shit. Garage was still 80* in the morning, just couldn’t cool off. 

Got in the garage and was out of monster cans so had double scoop of pre workout instead. Warms ups felt okay, did 405 for a single still felt good. Been focusing on getting deeper on the heavy squats. 

Set up my camera and forgot to turn it on so no video today. Loaded up 435 and went for it. Dropped it on the third rep, I could normally grind it out but had nothing in me today. Slowed down and dropped it right away. 

The failure pretty much waisted the rest of my leg day, just did few light movements and got ready for the day. 

Rest of the week probably going to back off a bit and start to deload before another strength block.


----------



## Caligrower (Jun 17, 2022)

Peak week again. 

Block went pretty good but fell off on the last week. Hit my dead’s then went on vacation, drank too much and took a extra few days off training. 

Hit my bench solid but shit the bed on my squat and failed on the first rep. Super tired still but I thought I had it in me. 

Going to rethink my squat training. Plan on programming some pin squats cause I fail that mid way point out of the hole. 

495x3 Deadlift






300x4 bench 






445x Fail lol






Few week mini cut went solid. Dropped from 195 to 188. Going to hold for a few weeks then try to drop down to 180 and hopefully be fairly lean.


----------



## Yano (Jun 17, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Peak week again.
> 
> Block went pretty good but fell off on the last week. Hit my dead’s then went on vacation, drank too much and took a extra few days off training.
> 
> ...


Fuck  yeah man nice work !!


----------



## TomJ (Jun 17, 2022)

Looking strong man!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Jun 17, 2022)

Shit just realized I uploaded the wrong squat video 







And hell yeah thanks guys. Made some good progress so far this year. Going to keep chipping away toward some big numbers.


----------



## Caligrower (Jun 18, 2022)

Last day of heavy training block. 
It was a mixed upper body day. Started with a light bench at 255
After hit 4 sets of 4 chins with 65lb
And followed it up with 4 sets of 15 dips with the 45. 

Finished it up with some bodybuilding shit. Feeling pretty beat up after this training cycle. Going to take a 2 week break with a bridge block then get back into some volume work with assistance movements. Big focus next block is getting out the hole on squats.


----------

